# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Situata ne Ukraine. Cfare u be ne Ukraine ne te vertete

## Rusnod

Ukraine.Majdan.



keta anetare te polizese jane 300 spartan. polce nuk e ka gjuajtur aske, por bandit dhe fashiste i kane gjuajtur me gure e zinxhire. keta nuk kane qene protesta te popullor. ky ka qene prove e agjenteve te SHBA ta marrin pushtetin ne Ukraine. nuk iu realizua. ata mbrojten Rusine. falemenderit.
Atdheu! Liri! Putinu!

----------


## ane

> Ukraine.Majdan.
> 
> 
> 
> keta anetare te polizese jane 300 spartan. polce nuk e ka gjuajtur aske, por bandit dhe fashiste i kane gjuajtur me gure e zinxhire. keta nuk kane qene protesta te popullor. ky ka qene prove e agjenteve te SHBA ta marrin pushtetin ne Ukraine. nuk iu realizua. ata mbrojten Rusine. falemenderit.
> Atdheu! Liri! Putinu!


Nese je rus ke gabu adrese sepse ky eshte forum shqiptar ,ndersa nese je shqiptar qenke kokrra e idiotit ,cfare debili 


> ky ka qene prove e agjenteve te SHBA ta marrin pushtetin ne Ukraine. nuk iu realizua. ata mbrojten Rusine!:


^mos d.m.th agjentet rus ishin me te zot se ata amerikane ne Ukraine !!

----------


## MARGUS

> Ukraine.Majdan.
> 
> 
> 
> keta anetare te polizese jane 300 spartan. polce nuk e ka gjuajtur aske, por bandit dhe fashiste i kane gjuajtur me gure e zinxhire. keta nuk kane qene protesta te popullor. ky ka qene prove e agjenteve te SHBA ta marrin pushtetin ne Ukraine. nuk iu realizua. ata mbrojten Rusine. falemenderit.
> Atdheu! Liri! Putinu!


dhe ju ruset ti kendoni Putinit
Putine ,Putine razmakni nam butine :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

Me mire Putin se sa obama jevgu.

Fale Putin u evitua nderhyrja e pabaze ushtarake ne Siri ku amerika do hynte ne alenance me terroristet dhe as ushtria amerikane nuk e mbeshteti nje iniciative te tille te islamikut obama.

Слава России мой друг

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Me mire Putin se sa obama jevgu.
> 
> Fale Putin u evitua nderhyrja e pabaze ushtarake ne Siri ku amerika do hynte ne alenance me terroristet dhe as ushtria amerikane nuk e mbeshteti nje iniciative te tille te islamikut obama.
> 
> Слава России мой друг


Krejtesisht dakort me ty Ikso!  :buzeqeshje: 
Por harrojm ne shqiptaret qe zjarrin do ta kishim pas deres, po te kishte plasur lufta ne shkalle te gjere.
Pastaj pse do te mbeshtese gjithmone akstremistet islamik Amerika, per pastaj ti luftoje..., ku si gjithmone te kerkoje 
nderhyrjen edhe te vendeve te Natos si per te justifikuar aktin agresiv...!
Pra ti njohim meriten kujt e bllokoi per momentin gjendjen e luftes, pasi tregjedia qe sjell konflikti ushtarak do te 
perfshinte edhe vendet e Ballkanit..., nese jo me luft, me ndihma humanitare, e per neve nuk do ishte e lehte te amortizonim 
dyndjet me refugjat, jo vetem Ballkani, por e gjithe Evropa! Kjo fale Putin qe beri kunderpeshe ne opinionin nderkombetar!
Pershendetje X .

----------

xfiles (23-02-2014)

----------


## MARGUS

> Me mire Putin se sa obama jevgu.
> 
> Fale Putin u evitua nderhyrja e pabaze ushtarake ne Siri ku amerika do hynte ne alenance me terroristet dhe as ushtria amerikane nuk e mbeshteti nje iniciative te tille te islamikut obama.
> 
> Слава России мой друг


cfar ka te bej kjo me ukrainen?btw,obama besoj se eshte me I "bardh"se ti!

----------

Maqellarjot (03-03-2014)

----------


## MARGUS

> Krejtesisht dakort me ty Ikso! 
> Por harrojm ne shqiptaret qe zjarrin do ta kishim pas deres, po te kishte plasur lufta ne shkalle te gjere.
> Pastaj pse do te mbeshtese gjithmone akstremistet islamik Amerika, per pastaj ti luftoje..., ku si gjithmone te kerkoje 
> nderhyrjen edhe te vendeve te Natos si per te justifikuar aktin agresiv...!
> Pra ti njohim meriten kujt e bllokoi per momentin gjendjen e luftes, pasi tregjedia qe sjell konflikti ushtarak do te 
> perfshinte edhe vendet e Ballkanit..., nese jo me luft, me ndihma humanitare, e per neve nuk do ishte e lehte te amortizonim 
> dyndjet me refugjat, jo vetem Ballkani, por e gjithe Evropa! Kjo fale Putin qe beri kunderpeshe ne opinionin nderkombetar!
> Pershendetje X .


plako shko ne kishee,lere gjeopolitiken :shkelje syri:

----------

Maqellarjot (03-03-2014)

----------


## loneeagle

> Me mire Putin se sa obama jevgu.
> 
> Fale Putin u evitua nderhyrja e pabaze ushtarake ne Siri ku amerika do hynte ne alenance me terroristet dhe as ushtria amerikane nuk e mbeshteti nje iniciative te tille te islamikut obama.
> 
> Слава России мой друг


Fale Rusise edhe Kines kane vdekur mbi 100 mije njerez te pafajshem edhe vazhdojne te vdesin ne Siri, mbajeni Putin vrasesin se eshte i mire. Falenderoni zotin qe sot per sot eshte Amerika superfuqi se te jet per Putinin te ben Serbia & Greqia kasapan gjithe Shqiperine per nje 24 ore! Gjitheashtu e kemi pare edhe Kinen sa human qe jane, qe bebet vajza i vrasin edhe mos te permendim si presekutojne me miliona njerez!

----------


## xfiles

> Fale Rusise edhe Kines kane vdekur mbi 100 mije njerez te pafajshem edhe vazhdojne te vdesin ne Siri, mbajeni Putin vrasesin se eshte i mire. Falenderoni zotin qe sot per sot eshte Amerika superfuqi se te jet per Putinin te ben Serbia & Greqia kasapan gjithe Shqiperine per nje 24 ore! Gjitheashtu e kemi pare edhe Kinen sa human qe jane, qe bebet vajza i vrasin edhe mos te permendim si presekutojne me miliona njerez!


Informohu me mire pse po vdesin njerez te pafajshem ne Siri, kush eshte duke i financuar dhe armatosur terroristet "çlirimtare".
Une pro amerikan jam, por nuk i shoh gjerat me romanticizem.

----------


## xfiles

> cfar ka te bej kjo me ukrainen?btw,obama besoj se eshte me I "bardh"se ti!


çfare ka te beje kjo me Ukrainen? A nuk po behen trazirat per shkak te orientimit pro-rus te qeverise Ukrainase? Ka shume te beje.

BTW, ndoshta eshte me i bardhe se ti, nuk e di çfare standarti perdor per te quajtur dike te bardhe.

----------


## loneeagle

> Informohu me mire pse po vdesin njerez te pafajshem ne Siri, kush eshte duke i financuar dhe armatosur terroristet "çlirimtare".
> Une pro amerikan jam, por nuk i shoh gjerat me romanticizem.


Njerezit nuk po vriten nga rrebelet por nga qeveria e Asadit qe armet i merr te gjitha nga Rusia! A nuk eshte regjimi i Asadit qe pse 3 djem shkruajten nje grafiti ne mur kunder tij i masakroj ata femije??? A nuk ishte qeveria e Asadit qe perdori arme kimike kunder te pafajshme. Sa njerez te pafajshem ka vrare qeveria, sa njerez te pafajshem kane vrare rrebelet??? Nga problemet ne Siri po perfiton Kina & Rusia qe po shesin arme. edhe shume gjera te tjera nuk kane financime rrebelet sa ka Asad & qeveria. Ketu nuk behet fjale per romanticizem por per jete te pafajshme. Gjithmone kam qen e mendimit qe cdo gje te behet sipas vullnetit te popullit, ne Ukrahine nuk fitoj populli por agjentet RUSE!

----------


## ane

> Informohu me mire pse po vdesin njerez te pafajshem ne Siri, kush eshte duke i financuar dhe armatosur terroristet "çlirimtare".
> Une pro amerikan jam, por nuk i shoh gjerat me romanticizem.


Po kush eshte duke financuar Asadin ?
Mashtrohesh keq nese mendon se politika ruse eshte me e mire se ajo amerikane ..

----------


## MARGUS

> çfare ka te beje kjo me Ukrainen? A nuk po behen trazirat per shkak te orientimit pro-rus te qeverise Ukrainase? Ka shume te beje.
> 
> BTW, ndoshta eshte me i bardhe se ti, nuk e di çfare standarti perdor per te quajtur dike te bardhe.


Konflikti Sirian dhe trazirat ne Ukraine jan dy  situate te pa krahasueshme ,ngjajshmeri mund te gjejn vetem mendjet infantile apo religjioze .

----------


## mesia4ever

> Me mire Putin se sa obama jevgu.
> 
> Fale Putin u evitua nderhyrja e pabaze ushtarake ne Siri ku amerika do hynte ne alenance me terroristet dhe as ushtria amerikane nuk e mbeshteti nje iniciative te tille te islamikut obama.
> 
> Слава России мой друг


Zoteri xfiles USA mbeshtet Ushtrine e Lire Siriane qe luftojne kunder diktatorit Assad dhe jo terroristet islamike (vellezerit e referit). Edhe ne Irak u akuzua se USA deshiron ta vjedhe naften, epo ju dul nje genjeshter e madhe te cilen e bene disa njerez. Ne Siri eshte shtyre nderhyrja dhe posa ta marrin republikanet pushtetin do t'i jepet njehere e mire fund kesaj lufte qe po merr mijera jetera njerezish e qe po radikalizon madje edhe shume myslimane te moderuar, nuk do te perseriten gabimet sikur ne Irak e Afganistan.

I nderuari Niko i mbeshtese te luftojne per liri e kur ta keqperdorin lirine per te vrare ne emer te Islamit normal qe jo qe t'i bombardon, por t'i sakaton krejt, edhe e ka detyre e obligim moral qe ta beje kete. Kur te del neper stadiume e ekzekuton gra duke bertitur Allahu Ekber (sic benin talebanet) edhe njehere e perseris t'i gjymton krejt dhe me te drejte e ka. Mendimi im ky, respektoj mendimet e te tjereve.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Lufta per liri eshte nje lufte e drejte dhe e shenjte!
Por qe dihet boterisht, kush manovron guret ne luften qe po behet ne Siri...
Liri prej kujt po kerkon ky popull, mos valle liri prej amerikaneve o prej pushtuesve rus, ose prej irakeneve o egjyptjaneve...?
Jo jane duke kerkuar liri veprimi grupet islamike, jane duke çoroditur gjithe rrajonin..., pasi ketu nuk eshte çeshtje lirie te nje populli nga 
nje tjeter, por thjesht ekuiliber stretegjik te influencave fetare midis Arabise Saudite dhe Iranit, qe luajne guret e shahut per hesap te Amerikes dhe Rusise respektivisht!
Ti margusi i vogel, kujdes me ironite, pasi nuk eshte vendi,une nuk jam asgje per te thene ndonje te re, por diellin e kam pare perpara teje, ndaj ca gjera i kap me shpejt.  :buzeqeshje: 
Ketu ngaterrohen letrat gjate lojes me dashje..., pasi shume prej nesh duke jetuar ne Perendim influencohemi prej propagandes sipas oreksit dhe aleancave qe pasojne...
Ndaj ftoj te shikohen gjerat me me seriozitet, kuptohet ata qe nuk jane te qerruar nga syte dhe mendja, nga predikimi i vazhdueshem neper medresete dhe mbledhjet ne xhamijat!
Ndaj e rithem si me lart, lufta nuk eshte per liri, pasi nuk ka lufte civile qe nenkuton lufte çlirimtare..., pasi eshte hipokrizi kryekeput ose verberi tendencjoze ku bie era ekstremizem!
Pra zgjidhni e merrni...
Por qe me sa pash me lart, nuk u tha ne asnje vend ( postim ), qe ka krahasim midis Sirise dhe Ukrahines..., pastaj dilet nga tema me Kine e Indi e Brazil... :buzeqeshje: 
Putin ka nje merite qe; - bllokoi nderhyrjen ushtarake ne Siri te trupave te bllokut te Natos, kjo ka rendesi per te gjitha vendet, po keshtu edhe per Shqiperine.
Ne kohe krize te jashtezakoneshme qe po kalon Evropa, nje lufte mund te destabilizoje vendet, pasi gati jane rrevoltat ne shume vende..., shih Italine, Spanjen, Greqine, por edhe 
Portogezet jane gati, Irlanda nuk eshte mbrapa, Franca ka fort halle me financen..., shtrohen detyra me urgjente per Evropen, sidomos ate te Jugut, pra lufta ben mire te rri larg, jo 
pse keshtu na dashkan englezet dhe jeki-t e Usa..., me gjithe simpatine time pa ngurrim ndaj kesaj se fundit..., por duhet pranuar e verteta, vetem kaq!

Fort i nderuar mesia4ever, lufta dihet se si nis por nuk dihet si perfundon..., prej saj as'kush nuk ka dal i fituar krejtesisht!
Te gjitha vendet islamike ( me shumice fetare myslimane ), jane vende qe kane qene gjithmone nen diktature, ndaj nje tjeter vjen pas asaj qe hiken!
Fakte kemi..., shih ne Libi, Egjypt, Tunizi,Irak etj, pse nuk u hodhen poshte diktatoret? - Por shpejt rradhen e moren te tjere, dhe jane vene ne rradhe te tjere akoma gati te 
servilosen per kedo nga shtetet qe do u japin mbeshtetje..., ndaj mos u gabo, pasi diktaturen ata e kan ne gjak dhe hak! Pasi ne ato vende e kane per qejf thenien kuptimplote;
- " Dajaku ka dale nga xheneti"! ... keshtu i do mushka drute... :buzeqeshje: 
Pershendetje

----------

xfiles (14-12-2013)

----------


## Qyfyre

Thash se ishte teme per Ukrainen

----------

The_Capital (16-12-2013)

----------


## Rusnod

nese Ukraine do ta nenshkruaje marreveshjen atehere Ukraine do te kete 3-4 vitet. ne kete kohe popull do te ndieje menjehere cfare eshte kjo marreveshje ne te vertet. do te ngrihet levizja popullore e çlirimit. Europa nuk do te mund ta nderroje pushtetin ne Ukraine sepse zgjedhime do te jene ne Ukraine per disa vite. Europa nuk do ashtu. ajo e do revolucionen. Rusia nuk do te perzihet sepse Perendimi do te filloje bojkotimi i Lojrave Olimpike Soçi-2014. por ky eshte shume keq per reputacionen Rusise ne Bote. keshtu qe Rusia do te hesht. nese majdan ne Ukraine do te dale fitues atehere teroristet do te shkojne ne Rusi nga Ukraina. Ukraine eshte per Perendimin si placdarm per sulmin te islamisteve ne Rusi. Perendimi nuk do te sulmoje i vetem sepse Rusi ka armët bërthamore. por Rusi nuk do ta bombardoje Ukrainen. Europa nuk do te mund ta nderroje pushtetin ne Ukraine pastaj keshtu qe Europa po e nderron sot.

----------


## Rusnod

me falni. s'kam gjetur me pare kete teme

----------


## MARGUS

> Lufta per liri eshte nje lufte e drejte dhe e shenjte!
> Por qe dihet boterisht, kush manovron guret ne luften qe po behet ne Siri...
> Liri prej kujt po kerkon ky popull, mos valle liri prej amerikaneve o prej pushtuesve rus, ose prej irakeneve o egjyptjaneve...?
> Jo jane duke kerkuar liri veprimi grupet islamike, jane duke çoroditur gjithe rrajonin..., pasi ketu nuk eshte çeshtje lirie te nje populli nga 
> nje tjeter, por thjesht ekuiliber stretegjik te influencave fetare midis Arabise Saudite dhe Iranit, qe luajne guret e shahut per hesap te Amerikes dhe Rusise respektivisht!
> Ti margusi i vogel, kujdes me ironite, pasi nuk eshte vendi,une nuk jam asgje per te thene ndonje te re, por diellin e kam pare perpara teje, ndaj ca gjera i kap me shpejt. 
> Ketu ngaterrohen letrat gjate lojes me dashje..., pasi shume prej nesh duke jetuar ne Perendim influencohemi prej propagandes sipas oreksit dhe aleancave qe pasojne...
> Ndaj ftoj te shikohen gjerat me me seriozitet, kuptohet ata qe nuk jane te qerruar nga syte dhe mendja, nga predikimi i vazhdueshem neper medresete dhe mbledhjet ne xhamijat!
> Ndaj e rithem si me lart, lufta nuk eshte per liri, pasi nuk ka lufte civile qe nenkuton lufte çlirimtare..., pasi eshte hipokrizi kryekeput ose verberi tendencjoze ku bie era ekstremizem!
> ...


Niko,
Po e anashkaloj komentimin e "vogelsis"time dhe asaj se kush e ka pa me heret diellin ,nejse.Pajtohem me vlersimin tuaj ledhur me situaten ne siri por ama nuk jap kurfar merite Putinit  per ndonje kontribut pozitiv,shkurt Jenkit nuk u stepen nga frika prej Rusis apo Putinit por nga fakti se ne siri ka dale" djalli nga shishja",elementet progressive qe amerika konsideronte te ndihmoj ishin minore dhe humben ne krahasim me extremistet islamik prandaj ishte e panatyrshme amerikanet te ndihmojne edhe me te ziun se Asadi,se paku keshtu thone zyrtaret dhe analistet amerikan.
Sa I perket krizes evropjane edhe aty e ke shum me vend por me beso se nese ne evrope ka paqe dhe qetesi sot duhet faleminderuar prap Jenkivet,edhe per cfardo situate ne te ardhmen vetem Jenkit jan ata qe mund te shpetojne evropen nga mbrapshtit .

----------


## MARGUS

> nese Ukraine do ta nenshkruaje marreveshjen atehere Ukraine do te kete 3-4 vitet. ne kete kohe popull do te ndieje menjehere cfare eshte kjo marreveshje ne te vertet. do te ngrihet levizja popullore e çlirimit. Europa nuk do te mund ta nderroje pushtetin ne Ukraine sepse zgjedhime do te jene ne Ukraine per disa vite. Europa nuk do ashtu. ajo e do revolucionen. Rusia nuk do te perzihet sepse Perendimi do te filloje bojkotimi i Lojrave Olimpike Soçi-2014. por ky eshte shume keq per reputacionen Rusise ne Bote. keshtu qe Rusia do te hesht. nese majdan ne Ukraine do te dale fitues atehere teroristet do te shkojne ne Rusi nga Ukraina. Ukraine eshte per Perendimin si placdarm per sulmin te islamisteve ne Rusi. Perendimi nuk do te sulmoje i vetem sepse Rusi ka armët bërthamore. por Rusi nuk do ta bombardoje Ukrainen. Europa nuk do te mund ta nderroje pushtetin ne Ukraine pastaj keshtu qe Europa po e nderron sot.


Nese shumica e ukrainasve voton apo mbeshtet at politik qe afron Ukrainen me EU,si do te reagoj rusia?flm

----------

